
The age of envy: how to be happy when everyone else's life looks perfect - NicoJuicy
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/oct/09/age-envy-be-happy-everyone-else-perfect-social-media
======
philwelch
Is it strange that I’ve never experienced this? I’m a fairly heavy Facebook
user and I can’t remember ever feeling envy or any other negative emotion
about what other people post.

~~~
toasterlovin
No, probably not strange.

There's a lot of variation in personality and life circumstance. When I was
younger Facebook made me feel really shitty about myself. Now it doesn't.
That's probably mostly because I am more established now (and, thus, more
confident about my position in life) and have more perspective on life.

------
AnimalMuppet
The grass is always greener on someone else's lawn. But the mold is always
greener on someone else's bread, too. That is, there are people better off
than you, and there are people worse off than you. But when people post to
Facebook, they post the picture of the green lawn, not the green bread...

------
YeGoblynQueenne
>> Social media has created a world in which everyone seems ecstatic – apart
from us. Is there any way for people to curb their resentment?

Don't use social media?

~~~
Nasrudith
Reminds me of one interesting thing I heard about younger generations - they
know social media is a facade intuitively growing up with it. I guess it is
the adults who fall for the keeping up with the Jonses facade gilding contests
and don't realize their lawyer neighbor managed to get deep in debt despite
making six figures in a five figure COL area.

I have noticed a fundamentally disturbing thing about many who are essentially
LARPing adulthood by following social pressures blindly - going through the
motions of social spending, marriage and having kids not out of a desire for
any of them but because they think that is what adults do.

~~~
growlist
> essentially LARPing adulthood by following social pressures blindly

I see this over and over. One example I think of is the stag do - it used to
be a few jars in the pub, but now it has to be some kind of ridiculous Vegas
blowout wasting a month or two's salary, simply because that's become the done
thing. People are utter sheep.

